# Gaining Weight



## bdavies (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi People

Im 16 years of age which i weight 55kg n i do suffer spots (Some protein shakes made it worse) i go gym 3-4 times aweek , and i am looking to gain weight + muscle and i have a 2 questions to ask.

Which Weight Gain protein will be best for me (which will not cause spots too come up).

Does anyone have a Eating guide for me?

Thanks for looking.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bdavies said:


> Hi People
> 
> Im 16 years of age which i weight 55kg n i do suffer spots (Some protein shakes made it worse) i go gym 3-4 times aweek , and i am looking to gain weight + muscle and i have a 2 questions to ask.
> 
> ...


Those are hard questions as no one can be sure why you suffer spots from protein drinks? Extreme do a very good mass drink called Extreme Mass (as a board member you get an additional 15% on top of the all ready 20% reduction on the site)

as for a diet plan you should make sure you eat every 3hrs making certain you get protein/carbs and good fats in each meal.....


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Mix 100g oats wi every shake you'll soonadd weight!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hello mate, if i were you i`d go and buy a book called brawn.

its a brilliant natural training book.

foods important but you wont grow muscle without a routine.

many routines are good, this book allowed me to make them work as its the interpretation of a routine thats key.

as far as im aware proetin powders dont cause spots, but if they do for you you`ll have to experiment.

the book is about £15 it`ll last you a lifetime, if you spend it on protein it`ll last you about 2 weeks..

you dont NEED protein powder, food works.

extremes a good brand, but realise its only a supplement to you existing diet.

i very much doubt any one powder will make THE difference tho.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Interesting, I will have to look out for this book.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

Do regular exercise and take a good diet it help to gaining weight.


----------



## TheDeak (Jul 12, 2011)

the protein which i see the best gains from is usn muscle fuel anabolic ! ive only been back training for 3 months on it and seen good gains


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

deak im in glasgow too. im in the east were abouts are you?


----------



## TheDeak (Jul 12, 2011)

Im from cumbernauld mate just outside of glasgow where in glasgow you from ?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ive got the sequel to brawn as an e book if anyone wants it.

its a bstrd to read as a n ebook tho cos it s a big book.

brawn as far as i`m aware isnt on a torrent anywhere 

its much shorter and more concise tho.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I got brawn paperback edition off ebay for £8 better than an ebook I think.....


----------



## Patric (Sep 7, 2011)

In my opinion protein which i see the best gains from is usn muscle fuel anabolic.

I have only been back training for 3 months on it and seen good gains.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

Use healthy and full of calories food and drink

Especially use to drink protein shakes and milk shakes (one tea spoon or two of Mega Mass or Whey Protein)

Do work not so hard be light weight and increase your ramps


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

Firstly we need to consume more calories every day than you burn with physical activity. You will probably need to increase your calorie intake and you can do that by eating a larger volume of food.


----------



## Hudson1466868024 (Dec 20, 2011)

Multivitamin and mineral supplement is a good concept for weight gain. But make sure you are getting all the necessary vitamins and minerals taht you need. Some people considered that their muscle mass increases with the help of protein supplements that contain certain blends of amino acids, such as creatine and glutamine.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hudson said:


> Multivitamin and mineral supplement is a good concept for weight gain. But make sure you are getting all the necessary vitamins and minerals taht you need. Some people considered that their muscle mass increases with the help of protein supplements that contain certain blends of amino acids, such as creatine and glutamine.


absolute rubbish, i'm afraid, these won't aid weight gain


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello i am weight lifting 110 pound.but extra weight lifting my body pain.!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

i can relate to this post as When i started training at 18 i was 6 foot and weighed 9 stone and really needed to gain weight ........ the thing i found was the biggest problem was that i would train 7 days a week for 2 hours and simply couldnt put on weight .... when gaining mass, more is not neccesarily better when it comes to training .... i also ate far too little

as a rough guide i would split your body parts up and train 3-4 times a week training each bodypart once over a seven day period

eg Back

chest and biceps

shoulders and chest

legs

i would also try and eat at least 5 -6 meals a day .... this doesnt need to be expensive ... things like eggs and mince are good cheap sources of protein and snacks like unsalted cashews or peanuts are healthy high calories snacks

enjoy your rest periods ,,, these are the times you are growing so make the most of chillin out and eating when not at the gym

train hard but keep it intense and short ... no longer than an hour

these things helped me when i started ... i went from 9 stone to 11 stone in my first year and two years later i competed as a junior (and won) .. im a naturally skinny guy but over the years have managed to get my weight up to 19+ stone sticking to the basics

as far as shakes go i would use extreme mass twice a day to help the weight gain .... shakes help but if you cant afford them its still possible to gain mass

good luck


----------



## Dazza1466868025 (Jan 11, 2012)

chest twice a week ?


----------



## steve1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> i can relate to this post as When i started training at 18 i was 6 foot and weighed 9 stone and really needed to gain weight ........ the thing i found was the biggest problem was that i would train 7 days a week for 2 hours and simply couldnt put on weight .... when gaining mass, more is not neccesarily better when it comes to training .... i also ate far too little
> 
> as a rough guide i would split your body parts up and train 3-4 times a week training each bodypart once over a seven day period
> 
> ...


At last I have found a site where people are telling it like it is, most sites seem to promote shakes and pills and forget to say how important it is to eat real food. Thanks.


----------



## Aaron1466868027 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi all,

I just want to gain my weight and fat, so what should i have to do for it ???

please suggested me guys, thanks !!!

Cheltenham Boot Camp


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

aaron said:


> hi all,
> 
> i just want to gain my weight and fat, so what should i have to do for it ???
> 
> Please suggested me guys, thanks !!!


Eat more food!!


----------



## garathnormanmtts (Jul 15, 2011)

Have an healthy food based on vitamins and minerals...


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Dr Manhattan said:


> i can relate to this post as When i started training at 18 i was 6 foot and weighed 9 stone and really needed to gain weight ........ the thing i found was the biggest problem was that i would train 7 days a week for 2 hours and simply couldnt put on weight .... when gaining mass, more is not neccesarily better when it comes to training .... i also ate far too little
> 
> as a rough guide i would split your body parts up and train 3-4 times a week training each bodypart once over a seven day period
> 
> ...


Seconding Dazza's post; chest twice a week?


----------



## Alessandro (Apr 10, 2012)

hey dear, I think that's actually not a problem. Banana is a natural supplement for weight gain rather its just

like a tonic. But avoid the excessive use of it. You will really feel the differ in just 4 weeks.

Clarkston fat loss


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Austin said:


> hey dear, I think that's actually not a problem. Banana is a natural supplement for weight gain rather its just
> 
> like a tonic. But avoid the excessive use of it. You will really feel the differ in just 4 weeks.


what is it with this spam? what do they hope to achieve?


----------

